# WEATHER ALERT For New England ..



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

Now that I have your attention .... you can go back to sleep for the next couple of weeks ... Or maybe take up a good hobby ... like ummm gardening .. or maybe take that long needed vacation .. 
I have been watching the computer models and finally I was excited to see that a major 4 days of winter weather was coming to the MA area ... or New england for that matter ( I love to snowmobile) ... Only to know enough about computer models that they have changed there mind at not for the good if you are a snow lover ... 

Yes a deep trough will form in the Midwest and we will have weather from late Sunday January 14th until early Thursday the 18th ... except it will be in the form of RAIN ... 
I don't even think there will be a shot at snow ... the TEMPS will be way to warm ... Even all the way up to Maine ... Fort Kent ME may get some out of it but not enough to plan a good trip with the boys to sled ... 

Every so many years there is a winter that has en extreme ..( A lot of snow breaking record cold) ... I think this is just one of those record breakers in the wrong direction if you love the white stuff!!! ... or cold for that matter .... 

There is still lots of winter left except I don't remain so optimistic ... I hope I am wrong or it will be a very long spring summer and fall till we get to run ourselves ragged plowing snow .. or having fun in it ...


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Almost every weather met i watched today talked about a change in the pattern next week. I also follow the weather boards and they are all talking about a pattern change to much colder temps. Its not gonna happen overnight, the real cold was never expected until after the 16th. Its still to early to say but i think we may see some snow fairly soon, theres even talk of a clipper coming Tuesday night. At this point i would be pretty damn happy about just getting a clipper.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*On the subject of snowmobiling...*

They said on the news last night there is only 1 trail open in New Hampshire(Littleton) and that is limited.....Lots of businesses hurting from this late season....


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

That's why I'm putting the snowmobiles back to sleep and bringing the Motorcycle back out of winter storage.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I sold my mach Z last season....*



gordyo;347243 said:


> That's why I'm putting the snowmobiles back to sleep and bringing the Motorcycle back out of winter storage.


 I sold my Mach Z last season and boy I am so happy I didn't buy that Renegade yet....I think this is one of the few times in my 41 years I played it right....


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That forecast will change probably twice as many times as there are days until that event is suppose to happen!........hopefully for the best  :realmad:


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

67 in saturday?? are you shi**ing me? Did Dr. Mel give that forecast?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Looks like 67 is a very good possibility


----------



## frehawk (Jan 21, 2005)

Heck I'm going to grab a six pack and head down to the sound with my sun tan oil.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

frehawk;347345 said:


> Heck I'm going to grab a six pack and head down to the sound with my sun tan oil.


See ya there....I would assume theres not going to be a polar plunge this year?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

jt5019;347211 said:


> Almost every weather met i watched today talked about a change in the pattern next week. I also follow the weather boards and they are all talking about a pattern change to much colder temps. Its not gonna happen overnight, the real cold was never expected until after the 16th. Its still to early to say but i think we may see some snow fairly soon, theres even talk of a clipper coming Tuesday night. At this point i would be pretty damn happy about just getting a clipper.


There's definitely a pattern here- it gets warm and rains, then it gets colder (enough to support snow),a nd there's no precip in sight...will it ever snow?:crying:


----------



## frehawk (Jan 21, 2005)

Stark_Enterprises;347367 said:


> See ya there....I would assume theres not going to be a polar plunge this year?


Yes it would be called cheating if they called it that. LOL


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Ya its um 67 degress out right now. All chances of snow have been removed from my forcast. Going to get *Cold* for two days they right back to 50 degrees.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*This about sums it up for me.*

Mt. Washington Valley; 
New Snow: 0" (0 cm)Base Depth: 0" - 0" (0 cm - 0" cm)Runs: 0KM of XC: 0Lifts Open: 0 of 0Surface Snow: n/aLifts Hours: n/aNotes: Projected Opening: Call Ahead: 603-356-9920


----------



## BBailey (Feb 17, 2006)

Rutland, Vermont- Central part of the state, 2:00 pm on Saturday 1/6 and it is 67 degrees!!! What the !


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Mountain Creek in Vernon, N.J. has had .00001 inches of snow natuarally and has made about 6 inches on 25% of their trails. That was until the last week of really warm temps now they have nothing, there are trace amounts of made snow that are rapidly turning to slush. This winter(HAHAHAHAHA) sucks!!!!! Hopefully soon we'll see some weather, we gotta pay for the new plow and 2 salters........hopefully....


----------

